# Just sharing during self isolation down under



## Chaff1977 (Apr 11, 2020)

Doing some rearranging while self isolating. Took some pics to share while everything is off the shelves.........


----------



## 1motime (Apr 11, 2020)

WOW You are serious about Juvenile Transportation.  Fantastic collection!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 11, 2020)

Wow great collection!!


----------



## locomotion (Apr 12, 2020)

large collection ... pretty complete
missing this one? 








						Sold - sold trike | Archive (sold)
					

sold trike




					thecabe.com


----------



## Chaff1977 (Apr 12, 2020)

locomotion said:


> large collection ... pretty complete
> missing this one?
> 
> 
> ...



Nice trike mate, would love it but I live in Australia and I couldn't afford the postage


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 12, 2020)

How long have you been collecting? That's an amazing collection of ride on toys and doll prams you have there.

Dave


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Apr 12, 2020)

Never seen that many cool kid's riding toys in one place before...WOW.


----------



## Chaff1977 (Apr 12, 2020)

frankandpam said:


> Never seen that many cool kid's riding toys in one place before...WOW.



I do like my toys but you guys in America have the edge when it comes to style. We have some nice scooters in Australia but I would love to get my hands on some of the stylized trikes you guys have.


----------



## Chaff1977 (Apr 12, 2020)

frankandpam said:


> Never seen that many cool kid's riding toys in one place before...WOW.



Thanks Dave. I guess it's getting to be almost 20 years since I picked up my first trike. It was a plain little Dinkie trike that started it all


----------



## Kombicol (Apr 13, 2020)

I remember having one of those as a kid



Chaff1977 said:


> Thanks Dave. I guess it's getting to be almost 20 years since I picked up my first trike. It was a plain little Dinkie trike that started it all
> 
> View attachment 1173149


----------



## iceman (Apr 24, 2020)

My wife was getting on me about all my stuff. Then I showed her this thread. We’re good now, thanks for posting great collection


----------



## detroitbike (Apr 24, 2020)

Boy that's a pile of 'em !

Do you have a source for tiring material (cab tire) for these? I see one or 2 missing rubber. Fellow here has it repo version if you need it.
 Alan @ Cowboys and Kidillacs is the source...
http://www.cowboysandkidillacs.com/


----------



## Chaff1977 (Apr 25, 2020)

iceman said:


> My wife was getting on me about all my stuff. Then I showed her this thread. We’re good now, thanks for posting great collection



Glad to help....


----------



## Chaff1977 (Apr 25, 2020)

detroitbike said:


> Boy that's a pile of 'em !
> 
> Do you have a source for tiring material (cab tire) for these? I see one or 2 missing rubber. Fellow here has it repo version if you need it.
> Alan @ Cowboys and Kidillacs is the source...
> http://www.cowboysandkidillacs.com/



Thanks mate but I live in Australia. I do have a couple of places to buy from down under


----------

